# Lucky Line launcher



## SRT-Tech (Aug 16, 2006)

anybody own one? i was given a demo and needless to say i'm giddy........what a sweet setup. 







i would like to know:
A) how durable they are after a few months of use

B) any problems with them? 

im pretty keen on getting one, more for recreational climbing pursuits, for the big trees we have neearby where the lowest limb is around 100 feet...

i'm a crap shot with the BigShot, but a marksman with a rifle......

http://home.twcny.rr.com/skipatroltog/Line Launcher Instructions.htm


----------



## moss (Aug 16, 2006)

Cool device, three questions:

1. How is it powered?

2 How heavy is the projectile?

3. Do you attach monofilament or can a 1.75mm throwline be used? (the weight of the projectile will answer question 2)

-moss


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 16, 2006)

I found it for sale at about $135...if you don't have poles that is competitive with the BS.

Can the Lucky be adjusted for height? I've looked at dummy launchers for years and can't find a way to adjust the load. The smallest load available is a 22 cal. short. Overshots can be a problem. What if you want to shoot low into a tree?

Maybe a variety of weights could be used to compensate for height.

In some cities a dummy launcher is considered a weapon. Would anyone want a neighbor to call the police because the heard shots? Not me  The BS is considered a weapon in National Parks but we're not climbing trees in NPs.

I think that even the soft dummy projectiles would bounce around inside a tree like the old rubber throwballs. Of course a softer bag could be built.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 16, 2006)

moss said:


> Cool device, three questions:
> 
> 1. How is it powered?
> 
> ...



.22 uncrimped rounds, low load or heavy loads

projectile is actually light, but can be shot to 100+ feet with heavy loads

.5 mm all the way to 4mm throwline, the thicker the line the "lower' the distance the projectile will travel, (it can be tuned for distance by changing the thickness of line). The demo guy said with thin braided fishing line you can get around 250 feet.)

in answer the law enforcement question by Tom Dunlap:

In canada this is considerd a low velocity item, like a BB gun. you dont need a firearms licence for anythign under 500 FPC (feet per Second). Its also designated as Arborists and SAR equipment and is bright orange. 

I'd imagine that the Nervouse Neddies/Nellies might call the police in a city environment, however the tres i want to climn are out of the city, so i dont see a problem.

i would LOVE to see a CO2 powered unit.......


----------



## moss (Aug 16, 2006)

Even slingshots are illegal in Massachusetts. At least they are quiet enough, I have no problem using a Big Shot in the woods where I climb. No way I could use the gun where I climb. Gunshots carry in the populated part of the state where I climb. On the other hand I hear gunshots at night, so maybe I could use it for night climbs, if I could see where I was shooting. On second thought, forget it 

Interesting though, you could probably calibrate shell load to height for a particular weight throwline. Let's see now does that shell say 65 or 150? Where are my glasses? Maybe Low, Medium and Stratosphere would be the way to set up your cartridges.
-moss


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 16, 2006)

naaaaah! :biggrinbounce2: just put the heavy loads in!!! 

le i said, the projectile only went about 50 feet with a 4.5 mm line...i say just carry a few rolls of different sized line and pick em depending on need.

EDIT...interesting to note!!! i found the unit almost 200 bucks cheaper at a hunting dog supply store...apparently the dummy launcher is used to train bird dogs////


----------



## woodchux (Aug 17, 2006)

Silent but deadly.....


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 18, 2006)

I can just imagine how the 911 call would go. There is a crazy man in the park with a gun/crossbow, I think he was shooting at birds


----------



## SRT-Tech (Sep 12, 2006)

Tom Dunlap said:


> Can the Lucky be adjusted for height? I've looked at dummy launchers for years and can't find a way to adjust the load. The smallest load available is a 22 cal. short. Overshots can be a problem. What if you want to shoot low into a tree?




i told by a Coast Guard guy that uses one of these, that if your a good handloader, you can load your own blanks......


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 12, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I can just imagine how the 911 call would go. There is a crazy man in the park with a gun/crossbow, I think he was shooting at birds



Reminds me of when the Captain asked me to install some shelves in a storage locker in the jail I where I worked before retiring. That involved anchoring som 2x to the cement block walls so a stud gun was required. Just ready to fire the first one when it dawned on me that it just _might_ be a good idea to warn the deputies that they would be hearing gun fire in the jail.

Harry K


----------

